# Nexus 4 or Galaxy Note 2...?



## Jetspike7 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm having a hard time making a decision...
I want both. They both have the're pros and there cons.
I just wished they where combined together... lol

Anyways. Is anyone planing to get one of these bad boys???
DEVs!!! Are you guys moving or sticking with the Galaxy Nexus???
I'll go where ever the devs go ;-)


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/general/samsung-loses-some-developer-support-for-exynos-based-phones-r1151


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

If were strictly going by leaks only I will be leaving the Nexus program if this LG Nexus is true. Looks to much the same with only slight improvements to the processor and screen size. Plus I just hate all LG phones period.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would have to see the lg nexus in person before I get one. I'm really iffy about it from what the leaks say. 
I wouldn't want to leave the nexus program but if I had to, it would be to a phone with an open bootloader and the note 2 doesn't have an open bootloader


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

luigi90210 said:


> I would have to see the lg nexus in person before I get one. I'm really iffy about it from what the leaks say.
> I wouldn't want to leave the nexus program but if I had to, it would be to a phone with an open bootloader and the note 2 doesn't have an open bootloader


I thought i read that the note 2 had a workaround to unlock the bootloader. Maybe i saw something about the overseas model though.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

radzer0 said:


> I thought i read that the note 2 had a workaround to unlock the bootloader. Maybe i saw something about the overseas model though.


the international one is open. In fact every version expect for the Verizon one is open. 
Its just like the sgs3.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Just about every phone on Verizon, no matter the manufacturer, is locked. Just some are a bit more easier to hack away with than another, with Motorola being probably the hardest to crack.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> If were strictly going by leaks only I will be leaving the Nexus program if this LG Nexus is true. Looks to much the same with only slight improvements to the processor and screen size. Plus I just hate all LG phones period.


How do you figure?
Snapdragon S4 blows the OMAP 4460 away, slight? No way.
Screen size, I'll give you that, but still, that's opinion, 4.7 is still plenty for me.

Hating all LG phones period is a bias.
Same crap over on XDA, try the phone before you hate it, most LG issues are software, no problems here.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> If were strictly going by leaks only I will be leaving the Nexus program if this LG Nexus is true. Looks to much the same with only slight improvements to the processor and screen size. Plus I just hate all LG phones period.


Pretty much everything about the LG Nexus is better. The S4 pro with 2gb of ram blows away the omap in the GN. The screen is also a lot better. Plus all the other stuff.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> Pretty much everything about the LG Nexus is better. The S4 pro with 2gb of ram blows away the omap in the GN. The screen is also a lot better. Plus all the other stuff.


Yes the S4 is better then the OMAP. But its still a dual core. The Motorola RAZR HD also has a S4 and its not as smooth as the GS3 S4. This could be more related to the software then the chip set itself. All I'm saying is don't expect unicorns with the Nexus 4 and don't expect it on Verizon either.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Yes the S4 is better then the OMAP. But its still a dual core.


Dual core means about as much as saying your bike has 2 wheels, so it's just like every other bike. There's still single core CPUs out there that can beat up on 2 core CPUs just because they're not always used widely on the OS outside of the system.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

yarly said:


> Dual core means about as much as saying your bike has 2 wheels, so it's just like every other bike. There's still single core CPUs out there that can beat up on 2 core CPUs just because they're not always used widely on the OS outside of the system.


So you like to drive unicycles? IDK what your getting at here?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

that number of cores is in many cases, a overrated buzzword that cannot be applied for how good one cpu is to another. think what you like though.


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

If the LG Nexus actually ends up only having 8 or 16gb with no SD, I'll pass. Also, non-removable battery puts me off big time.

Although the VZW Note 2 will have a locked bootloader, I'm fairly confident some form of work-around will be discovered. Even if there isn't though, I'd still probably get it because it seems great from what I've seen/read. Of course I'd prefer stock Android, but TouchWiz has come a long way since the days of the Fascinate (the only TW device I have owned) and seems to actually have a tolerable design/decent feature set that I could probably live with.

At this point, I'm just going to wait and see what rolls out over the next couple months and go from there.

I forgot to mention that if the HTC J Butterfly, or whatever the hell they call it, comes to VZW, nothing on Earth could stop me from getting it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> Yes the S4 is better then the OMAP. But its still a dual core. The Motorola RAZR HD also has a S4 and its not as smooth as the GS3 S4. This could be more related to the software then the chip set itself. All I'm saying is don't expect unicorns with the Nexus 4 and don't expect it on Verizon either.


The S4 pro in the nexus 4 is a quad core processor, much faster than the dual core S4 in the SIII. I do agree about seeing it on Verizon however, it seems like Google is moving towards selling unlocked GSM devices through the play store.

I still wonder though, why Verizon and T-Mobile are not getting the optimus G (which nexus 4 is based on), while at&t and sprint will carry it..


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

knivesout said:


> The S4 pro in the nexus 4 is a quad core processor, much faster than the dual core S4 in the SIII. I do agree about seeing it on Verizon however, it seems like Google is moving towards selling unlocked GSM devices through the play store.
> 
> I still wonder though, why Verizon and T-Mobile are not getting the optimus G (which nexus 4 is based on), while at&t and sprint will carry it..


But their still won't be a quad core processor on a 4GLTE network for quite a while still.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Man droid life had a thing showing some of the features in lg's new UI, and they were awesome. Actually made me consider the phone (especially the nexus, since its based off of it). BUT, being a nexus, it won't have the UI which, for me, is a big let down.

Edit: not the whole UI, just the cool features

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> But their still won't be a quad core processor on a 4GLTE network for quite a while still.


The S4 Pro supports LTE. Also the Note 2 on verizon will be quad core with LTE. The quad core in the Note 2 isn't as fast the S4 Pro is the Nexus 4.


----------

